# Improving my Venezia 190 - Filter, Inline CO2 & heater, Spra



## JohnC (7 Dec 2008)

Hi,

This Venezia 190 corner tank was my first big tank and real go at the heavily planted aquarium. I've been tweaking things over the last couple of years to get ever better growth out of my plants.

I've added a bit more lighting and reflectors, pressurised co2 and eco-complete.

Now in the new year i want to push the most i can out of this basic setup by focusing on the filter, flow rates, water & co2 distribution as well as taking out as much kit from the tank as i can.

Currently the fluval 205 just doesnt cut it for the 174 L of water id like to improve this so...

Q1. Since the tank is fitted with internal piping id like to find a new filter that will go onto the existing piping, does a fluval 405 have exactly the same pipe and value sizes?

Q2. Are there other external filters with the same size piping i should be looking at instead?

Q3. Which inline heaters and CO2 diffusers would work with the fluval 405 or other recommended filters in Q2?

Q4. In the off chance that anyone has this tank and rigged up a couple of spraybars to attach to the existing internal pipework could you tell me of your experience? if not i'll head down to B&Q and DIY something up....

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Dec 2008)

> Q1. Since the tank is fitted with internal piping id like to find a new filter that will go onto the existing piping, does a fluval 405 have exactly the same pipe and value sizes?



the 305 & 405 have slightly larger piping, you could use hose reducers but it will slow the flow down.



> Q2. Are there other external filters with the same size piping i should be looking at instead?



I am not sure which filters, but some brand names to be looking at include eheim, tetratec and JBL - these seem to be the main filters used in the hobby



> Q3. Which inline heaters and CO2 diffusers would work with the fluval 405 or other recommended filters in Q2?



the Hydor ETH is the only external heater i know of, I havent used a reactor before, but the aquamass reactor is mentioned alot, but someone will be able to expand further on this.



> Q4. In the off chance that anyone has this tank and rigged up a couple of spraybars to attach to the existing internal pipework could you tell me of your experience? if not i'll head down to B&Q and DIY something up....



Unfortunatley it isnt possible with a standard spraybar that you can buy in the aquarium trade, so DIY is the only option, however IMO it is more hassle than it is worth.

If i were you i would upgrade the filter, and for extra flow/ circulation, install a powerhead. Koralia are a good brand.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Dec 2008)

I agree with Aaron - add a koralia.  The 1 or 2 model would be best for your tank.  They have seemingly huge flow rates but the flow is a broad, low velocity stream, not a jet like normal powerheads.

This would allow you to fit a reactor and heater to your current filter and if it impacts on the flow then it won't be such as big issue.

Personally, if you're DIY minded, I'd build my own reactor.  You can make it exactly how you want then.


----------



## zed (8 Dec 2008)

I'm not sure if the venezia 190 internal intake/output pipes are the same as the venezia 350, but with the venezia 35O the end where the hose connects is stepped so it acccepts the supplied 405 tubing, but it steps up to a wider fitting, around 22mm I think, to accept larger piping. 

It may be worthwhile checking your internal pipes.

I cut the smaller barbed end off the rigid pipes when I fitted a FX5 filter. I did this so as not to restrict the flow too much. Although the flexible pipes supplied with the FX5 are 24mm, they fitted fine onto the venezia 350 internal pipes with some PTFE tape and jubilee clips. 

I bought a hydor HT300 external heater, but then decided to build a DIY CO2 reactor with in-built heater so as not affect flow too much. The heater works great, but I havn't tested it with a CO2 connection yet. It was pretty easy to make, just took a little thinking about, as Ed says, because it's designed/built to your own needs.


----------



## JohnC (8 Dec 2008)

Hi,

I do actually have a Maxi-Jet PH (MP 900) rated to 920 lph kicking around from when i was lining up to do a hill stream tank but never got around to the plumbing. It does have the flow deflector to dissapate the stream somewhat. I might toy with sticking that in to improve circulation.

Will the fluval 205 be powerful enough to run inline CO2 at least? it is the one i really want to do. If so i may be tempted by the aquamass reactor i was reading about here, especially if it comes with the correct fittings.

edit -

Zed -

Excellent info, ive just found and re-read the instructions for the tank and it confirms that the 350 and 190 share the same connector stem! which means i can happily fit a 405, thus giving me my extra flow without adding more bits to the tank.

Have you incorperated your hydor heater into your DIY reactor? any piccys?   

Are you still using the standard output nozzles or have you done anything to tweak them? I find they flatten my stem plants too much, just at the places they want to grow best.

Thanks again for the help,

John


----------



## zed (8 Dec 2008)

John, 

Good to hear you have the same intake/output stems. That should make things easier. It looks like they were actually made to have the end cut off if using larger pipes as there's a little groove all the way round, and if you cut there, you will be left with a nice clean, edge.

I didn't use the Hydor, due to it's narrow intake/output. I thought it would reduce the flow too much.

I used the standard heater that came with the 350 and a few bits from screwfix (cheaper than B&Q), a Koi specialist, and ebay. Let me know if you want more info on how it was build and a list of parts.


















These pics were taken while I was still messing around with the design. The only difference being that I have a bleed valve at the top now. CO2 enters in the middle 'T' section. Water enters from the top, and exits at the bottom end (the end where the heater is). The theory is that the CO2 bubbles rise when they enter the chamber, and they are met with the down-force of the water coming in. By the time they are pushed down to the outlet, they will have been diffused into the water (or so the theory goes). The hose-tails can simply be cut so suit you size of hose/pipe.

You could make a reactor with a much simpler design, but I wanted something that I could dismantle and clean if needed. All O-rings are treated with silicone grease (the type deep-sea divers use on their equipment). Don't know if it'll diffuse the CO2 yet though    fingers crossed!

I'm using the standard output nozzle that comes with the FX5 filter, which is just a bigger version of the standard one that is supplied with the tank. I don't have it running at the moment, as I've just finished testing it to make sure everything is leak free. Plants to go in in a few days.

Hope that helps.


----------



## altaaffe (8 Dec 2008)

If you're going to use a Koralia to increase flow, it may be worth a look at the Eheim range of Filters where the heater is in built.


----------



## JohnC (9 Dec 2008)

altaaffe said:
			
		

> If you're going to use a Koralia to increase flow, it may be worth a look at the Eheim range of Filters where the heater is in built.



If i can avoid using the powerhead by putting in a bigger filter i want to do that. less kit in the tank the better.

Is the comparable eheim filter to the fluval 405 supplied with a similar tube size? as i quite like the sound of a in built heater, would save be space in the cupboard below the tank which i feel will become somewhat rammed with all this inline kit.

Thanks,

John


----------



## zed (9 Dec 2008)

I've edited my post above to include some pics. Imagine the gaps filled with 40mm pipe.


----------



## JohnC (9 Dec 2008)

zed said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> ......
> 
> Hope that helps.



That looks amazing. Superb work. I hope it comes off like you imagined. 

I'll see how this thread goes (and your final report on the outcome) and may be asking you for a parts list for my christmas.   

thanks again,

John

p.s my tank so far...


----------



## zed (20 Dec 2008)

That looks great John!

What are the plants in the foreground?


----------

